# old terra cotta



## ghost (Nov 26, 2009)

Im replacing a section of old terra cotta with pvc in a old house,looks like the joints were sealed with concrete (idk never worked with it before). anyways i cut it with a grinder and cutwheel but it cracked in two places right up to the hub and the pipe came loose out of the hub.Is there anything i can put in the pipe like a inside coupling or splint to keep it from collapsing in when i put a fernco on it and what is the best way to reseal the joint?thanks for any help


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ghost. What local are you an apprentice in? What classes are you taking at this point? 

I'm sure one of your journeymen or your apprentice coordinator can answer this question. You answer my questions and I will help you with yours. 

You can pm me if you like.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey You're new here huh...:thumbup:
What local are you in down there?
Are they using UPC for a code down there??


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

What size clay?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Is it pre or post war clay?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Is it pre or post war clay?


Which war?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

The Spanish American war of course! Gee whiz, aren't you supposed to be a plumber or something :laughing:?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> The Spanish American war of course! Gee whiz, aren't you supposed to be a plumber or something :laughing:?


I asked about the size because size can dictate length with clay, you rarely see lengths more than two feet on clay over six inch in diameter.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I've never seen more than 4' in any case.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

The point was that Ghost is obviously full of it. If he's an apprentice, 5th year or otherwise, it's certainly a question for his foreman/supervisor/journeyman/master/whatever. If he is in fact a 5th year apprentice this is something he should have seen by now and aren't unions known for their super duper training programs. Either way he's busted for the ho, diyer that he probably is. Just my take on it.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> I've never seen more than 4' in any case.


48" clay is a hoot, we ran 400' of that to tie in two high rise buildings to the city sewer.


----------



## ghost (Nov 26, 2009)

im in local 110 taking gas water service mech code plumbing code.I would ask em but im laid off now for almost a year and doing work for myself and wont see anyone again till monday and im trying to finish the job up cause ive got two others to do right now so kinda in a hurry.it's 4 inch,couldnt even guess the age but its in good shape suprisingly .thx for all the replies


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok I've never been in a union but isn't side work a collosal no no, even if the person is laid off. Once union always union baby, ... till death do us part !


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ghost said:


> im in local 110 taking gas water service mech code plumbing code.I would ask em but im laid off now for almost a year and doing work for myself and wont see anyone again till monday and im trying to finish the job up cause ive got two others to do right now so kinda in a hurry.it's 4 inch,couldnt even guess the age but its in good shape suprisingly .thx for all the replies


If you have a good solid clay hub you can concrete PVC right into it, you'll need brown oakum (oiled jute works better but it's hard to find, I keep some in a bucket in my garage) and a bucket of hydraulic cement, and a yarning iron.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

The guy is not a plumber, he's bootlegging work, has what is in reality a minor problem but doesn't know it or know how to fix it, he's panicked and trying to find out what to do before he has to tell the ho that he has destroyed their drainage system. 







I'm not helping him .


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Rip it all out and start from scratch. Duh, chit man, everybody knows that.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ghost said:


> im in local 110 taking gas water service mech code plumbing code.I would ask em but im laid off now for almost a year and doing work for myself and wont see anyone again till monday and im trying to finish the job up cause ive got two others to do right now so kinda in a hurry.it's 4 inch,couldnt even guess the age but its in good shape suprisingly .thx for all the replies



Handyman that chit right on up man, with some mighty putty and move along. One of us will be behind you later to repair it properly when it WILL fail.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## ghost (Nov 26, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> The point was that Ghost is obviously full of it. If he's an apprentice, 5th year or otherwise, it's certainly a question for his foreman/supervisor/journeyman/master/whatever. If he is in fact a 5th year apprentice this is something he should have seen by now and aren't unions known for their super duper training programs. Either way he's busted for the ho, diyer that he probably is. Just my take on it.


wow thanks man actually my name is rauel and i watched a plumber once so iknow what im doing.but no ive never really run into terra cotta before,not like its rocket science or something just looking for some tips from some oldhead plumbers whove dealt with it before.thanks for the help


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

ghost said:


> wow thanks man actually my name is rauel and i watched a plumber once so iknow what im doing.but no ive never really run into terra cotta before,not like its rocket science or something just looking for some tips from some oldhead plumbers whove dealt with it before.thanks for the help


Any time senior'. Good luck with that rocket science.


----------



## ghost (Nov 26, 2009)

........................


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

:blink:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

heh... I was going to make a comment but I best leave this be.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I love it when I find out that another handy hack has screwed himself :laughing:! What are you gonna do dude? I can guarantee you one thing, that hundred bucks you charged is not gonna cover this that's for sure :laughing:! Man they are gonna be pissed!!! They probably already had an idea that you have no earthly idea what in the hell you are doing but if they didn't, they will now :laughing: :laughing: and one more :laughing:!


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Please Bill please don't run him off just yet, I was just getting warmed up!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Did not run him off quite yet, but he better settle down.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I love to watch 'em spin.


----------



## ghost (Nov 26, 2009)

i am indeed a union plumber not a diy hack ive done mostly new construction commercial and industrial now with no work im doing small residential crap by myself to pay the bills.no i havent screwed up anything just wasnt sure what to redo the joint with cause ive never done terra cotta sorry ive never worked with this antiquated crap and wnat to ask another plumber 4 help god forbid.I can feel the brotherly love


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> If you have a good solid clay hub you can concrete PVC right into it, you'll need brown oakum (oiled jute works better but it's hard to find, I keep some in a bucket in my garage) and a bucket of hydraulic cement, and a yarning iron.


ghost, do you follow what he is saying here?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ghost said:


> wow thanks man actually my name is rauel and i watched a plumber once so i know what im doing.


THANKS FOR THE SIG LINE. Happy thanksgiving Rauel. you have made my day a little bit more meaningful than it was 5 minutes ago.:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

slickrick said:


> ghost, do you follow what he is saying here?


Whats the 3 letters I am looking for??
Oh yes, O-I-C


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ghost said:


> wow thanks man actually my name is rauel and i watched a plumber once so iknow what im doing.


Airgap is going to love that one...


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> ghost, do you follow what he is saying here?



Don't listen to that spider guy, he's an f'ing maniac.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Bill said:


> Whats the 3 letters I am looking for??
> Oh yes, O-I-C


OK.. I can't figure it out?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

ghost said:


> i am indeed a union plumber not a diy hack ive done mostly new construction commercial and industrial now with no work im doing small residential crap by myself to pay the bills.no i havent screwed up anything just wasnt sure what to redo the joint with cause ive never done terra cotta sorry ive never worked with this antiquated crap and wnat to ask another plumber 4 help god forbid.I can feel the brotherly love


What does your union say about side work? I understand about paying bills, believe me I know about bills, but if you have to work outside the hall isn't it supposed to be out of the trades, rake some leaves, shovel some snow, flip some burgers, you know that kind of stuff. Just wondering how your fellow laid off union plumbers would feel about your little side work adventures while they obey the union rules sitting at home waiting for the call. Now me personally, I have no particular union gripes since I'm not nor have I ever been in a union, however, as a legitimate business owner I do have a bone to pick with you as a supposed "5th year apprentice" illegally contracting to do work that you are most certainly not licensed (neither as a plumber nor in the municipality, county or state in which you are working) to do. How much gl are you carrying? That of course was a rhetorical question. You are a thief, plain and simple. You are stealing work from legitimate plumbing companies that you are not qualified to do. You obviously, by your own admission, do not know what you are doing and are for the sole sake of your own financial benefit are endangering the property and welfare of the people whose money you are taking. Paying all the required taxes on that income are you Ghost? Again, another rhetorical question. 

Not having work does not entitle you to steal from others who have paid their dues, followed the rules and are legitimate.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Don't listen to that spider guy, he's an f'ing maniac.


Thats right:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Don't listen to that spider guy, he's an f'ing maniac.


Yea a he's some kinda lunatic!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Yea a he's some kinda lunatic!


yeh, but he aint CERTIFIED!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> What does your union say about side work? I understand about paying bills, believe me I know about bills, but if you have to work outside the hall isn't it supposed to be out of the trades, rake some leaves, shovel some snow, flip some burgers, you know that kind of stuff. Just wondering how your fellow laid off union plumbers would feel about your little side work adventures while they obey the union rules sitting at home waiting for the call. Now me personally, I have no particular union gripes since I'm not nor have I ever been in a union, however, as a legitimate business owner I do have a bone to pick with you as a supposed "5th year apprentice" illegally contracting to do work that you are most certainly not licensed (neither as a plumber nor in the municipality, county or state in which you are working) to do. How much gl are you carrying? That of course was a rhetorical question. You are a thief, plain and simple. You are stealing work from legitimate plumbing companies that you are not qualified to do. You obviously, by your own admission, do not know what you are doing and are for the sole sake of your own financial benefit are endangering the property and welfare of the people whose money you are taking. Paying all the required taxes on that income are you Ghost? Again, another rhetorical question.
> 
> Not having work does not entitle you to steal from others who have paid their dues, followed the rules and are legitimate.


Thats pretty harsh...But I like totaly agree.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> What does your union say about side work? I understand about paying bills, believe me I know about bills, but if you have to work outside the hall isn't it supposed to be out of the trades, rake some leaves, shovel some snow, flip some burgers, you know that kind of stuff. Just wondering how your fellow laid off union plumbers would feel about your little side work adventures while they obey the union rules sitting at home waiting for the call. Now me personally, I have no particular union gripes since I'm not nor have I ever been in a union, however, as a legitimate business owner I do have a bone to pick with you as a supposed "5th year apprentice" illegally contracting to do work that you are most certainly not licensed (neither as a plumber nor in the municipality, county or state in which you are working) to do. How much gl are you carrying? That of course was a rhetorical question. You are a thief, plain and simple. You are stealing work from legitimate plumbing companies that you are not qualified to do. You obviously, by your own admission, do not know what you are doing and are for the sole sake of your own financial benefit are endangering the property and welfare of the people whose money you are taking. Paying all the required taxes on that income are you Ghost? Again, another rhetorical question.
> 
> Not having work does not entitle you to steal from others who have paid their dues, followed the rules and are legitimate.


Rhetorical means he already knows the answer to the question Rauel. I watched a college english course on cable TV once, I know what im doing.:laughing:


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> What does your union say about side work? I understand about paying bills, believe me I know about bills, but if you have to work outside the hall isn't it supposed to be out of the trades, rake some leaves, shovel some snow, flip some burgers, you know that kind of stuff. Just wondering how your fellow laid off union plumbers would feel about your little side work adventures while they obey the union rules sitting at home waiting for the call. Now me personally, I have no particular union gripes since I'm not nor have I ever been in a union, however, as a legitimate business owner I do have a bone to pick with you as a supposed "5th year apprentice" illegally contracting to do work that you are most certainly not licensed (neither as a plumber nor in the municipality, county or state in which you are working) to do. How much gl are you carrying? That of course was a rhetorical question. You are a thief, plain and simple. You are stealing work from legitimate plumbing companies that you are not qualified to do. You obviously, by your own admission, do not know what you are doing and are for the sole sake of your own financial benefit are endangering the property and welfare of the people whose money you are taking. Paying all the required taxes on that income are you Ghost? Again, another rhetorical question.
> 
> Not having work does not entitle you to steal from others who have paid their dues, followed the rules and are legitimate.



although i don't do side work as rule, if my choices were living on the street or a little side jobbing to make ends meet u better bet my tools wouldn't be sitting in the garage collecting dust. If you don't want to tell the kid what to do thats fine but the moral high ground i see on here sometimes looks a little shaky.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

slickrick said:


> OK.. I can't figure it out?


Mr. Snakes
Mr. Knot 
S.A.R.C.M.E.D.B.D.
Eyes
O.I.C., L.I.B.
Mr. Snakes

:laughing: Sorry, I had to.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

bartnc37 said:


> although i don't do side work as rule, if my choices were living on the street or a little side jobbing to make ends meet u better bet my tools wouldn't be sitting in the garage collecting dust. If you don't want to tell the kid what to do thats fine but the moral high ground i see on here sometimes looks a little shaky.


Do ya really think he is what he says he is...:whistling2:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ghost said:


> i watched a plumber once so iknow what im doing


Sounds like someone should have stayed at a holiday inn last night:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Christina said:


> Mr. Snakes
> Mr. Knot
> S.A.R.C.M.E.D.B.D.
> Eyes
> ...


Is this an eye exam? I am still lost :laughing:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

bartnc37 said:


> although i don't do side work as rule, if my choices were living on the street or a little side jobbing to make ends meet u better bet my tools wouldn't be sitting in the garage collecting dust. If you don't want to tell the kid what to do thats fine but the moral high ground i see on here sometimes looks a little shaky.


You have a right to take whatever opinion you choose. 

These are the facts: I legally filed all the necessary paperwork and paid all the necessary fees to become a legal business, I then paid for the necessary business licenses, I paid for all the necessary insurance gl, wc, comm vehicle, health insurance (not required by law, ... yet) and bonds where required, my PLUMBING CERTIFICATION entitles me to take out the necessary permits after I pay the necessary permit fees which is followed by the necessary inspection of my work by the code official. Then after I do some work and get paid I get the honor of handing over roughly 1/3 (or more depending on how you look at it) to various government entities.

Ghost on the other hand has done absolutely none of these things and consequently comes in and offers to do the work for 30% - 50% less than me or whoever the legitimate plumbing companies are in his town. Should I think this is ok? Another rehetorical question. Should I help him cut my or some other legitimate companies throat? You guessed it, another rhetorical question.

He is a thief plain and simple.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Ghost, just out of curiosity, and for the group of course...If you are a 5th yr apprentice, what program are you working in? Last I knew App programs were based on a 4yr plan. So, that said, after the 4yrs, an apprentice will will walk away with their JP card, based on all state tests etc. Now I am not one for calling out unless necessary and I hate to say it, it's necessary at this point. At least to put a few concerns to bed so to speak. No disrespect intended, just getting a firm feel on the program and the fast track you are on?

Thanks for the prompt reply.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Christina said:


> Mr. Snakes
> Mr. Knot
> S.A.R.C.M.E.D.B.D.
> Eyes
> ...


Traslation:

'Em are snakes
'Em are not!
'Es ay are, see 'em itty bitty eyes?
Oh I see, 'ell I be
'Em are snakes?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

bartnc37 said:


> although i don't do side work as rule, if my choices were living on the street or a little side jobbing to make ends meet u better bet my tools wouldn't be sitting in the garage collecting dust. If you don't want to tell the kid what to do thats fine but the moral high ground i see on here sometimes looks a little shaky.



If I felt I had to resort to side jobbing, I'd only do stuff I knew inside and out. Fortunately, I'm still employed and I love turning down people who hint at offering side work.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> You have a right to take whatever opinion you choose.
> 
> These are the facts: I legally filed all the necessary paperwork and paid all the necessary fees to become a legal business, I then paid for the necessary business licenses, I paid for all the necessary insurance gl, wc, comm vehicle, health insurance (not required by law, ... yet) and bonds where required, my PLUMBING CERTIFICATION entitles me to take out the necessary permits after I pay the necessary permit fees which is followed by the necessary inspection of my work by the code official. Then after I do some work and get paid I get the honor of handing over roughly 1/3 (or more depending on how you look at it) to various government entities.
> 
> ...


How much do you want to bet while he is doing side work he is collecting unemployment checks.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

M5Plumb said:


> Hey Ghost, just out of curiosity, and for the group of course...If you are a 5th yr apprentice, what program are you working in? Last I knew App programs were based on a 4yr plan.


The UA JATC schools I'm familiar with are all 5 year programs.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Christina said:


> Mr. Snakes
> Mr. Knot
> S.A.R.C.M.E.D.B.D.
> Eyes
> ...


Somebody explain this to me..


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Somebody explain this to me..


 I think it is OIC = Oh I See


OIC says the blind man.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I think it is OIC = Oh I See
> 
> 
> OIC says the blind man.


Is this computer lingo? Do you know the rest? I guess I am not hip to the trip. :no:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Is this computer lingo? Do you know the rest? I guess I am not hip to the trip. :no:


 I am lost on the rest.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

read post number 49. some one did spell it out. i had no idea what it meant either


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

house plumber said:


> read post number 49. some one did spell it out. i had no idea what it meant either


Must be some younger "Hip Hop" stuff. looks Greek to me... I'm just sayin.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

JK949 said:


> Traslation:
> 
> 'Em are snakes
> 'Em are not!
> ...


Here you go slickrick.

Man #1 Those are snakes!
Man # 2 No they're not.
Man #1 Yes they are, see the little bitty eyes?
Man #2 Oh you are right, I do see the eyes. Well, I'll be
Man #1 Those are Snakes.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

two counrty hicks talking

mr ducks
em not
osar
cm wangs
cm fly
lib mr ducks
translated.. them are ducks, them are not, oh yes they are, see them wings, see them fly, well I be, them are ducks.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> two counrty hicks talking
> 
> mr ducks
> em not
> ...


 I've heard this one. But the snake one from cristina, it got me.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

slickrick, you crack me up thanking everybody. You have to hold the record for most thanks. Give this man a tshirt


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

house plumber said:


> slickrick, you crack me up thanking everybody. You have to hold the record for most thanks. Give this man a tshirt


IT"S CHEAP.. I'm Just Sayin'

1550 thanks


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

slickrick said:


> somebody Explain This To Me..


 
Me Also..


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I wrote out what it means on post #59


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

house plumber said:


> slickrick, you crack me up thanking everybody. You have to hold the record for most thanks. Give this man a tshirt


When I go to church, I say AMEN alot..

Maybe we need a amen button.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, can we get an AMEN Button?

AMEN


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Heres one :

I

Aim 

We 

Tall 

Did.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Airgap is going to love that one...


I think I met "Ghost" at the continental breakfast....:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Id rather have a "Hoo Raah" button, or a "Hellz Yea yu" button.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Id rather have a "Hoo Raah" button, or a "Hellz Yea yu" button.


WTF, Huh, What are you just stupid? buttons


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I think ghost is living up to his name and disappeared from the forum.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

LOL thats was a great 8 pages, but I am sorry he ran. The only point I could think to make was I don't remember finding TC or orangeberg*(sp) in bigger junks then 10"pieces ...- b-c as an apprentice my job was always to start digging and find it clean or keep digging....there was NOT a lot of tie ons, there was a lot of digging tho 

Sounds like he should have spent more time in the ditch if he wants me to buy it.

I am not a business owner , but hope to be. So I can't take the ground of all the owners. I can say your foolish, cocky,dangurous and give everyone of us a bad name when take on work you can't finish let alone start. It's might be "antique crap" but you have no chance at all of making it in this trade if you can't respect where it started. So please don't ever, EVER call yourself a plumber till you work some of that out.


----------



## ghost2 (Nov 28, 2009)

I got the Ban Hammer.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ghost and Ghost2. You got the ban hammer. Stay away. Thanks ILPlumber


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Id rather have a "Hoo Raah" button, or a "Hellz Yea yu" button.


I vote for an " I'm just saying " button


----------

